
Hack-a-Job in Switzerland - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/blog/hack-a-job-2019/
======
kimi
A pre-tax salary of CHF 2500 looks well below the poverty line....

~~~
telmich
It's not much, but it is pretty well livable. Have done that quite some time
in my life

~~~
julianwachholz
it looks like it also comes with paid accommodation so that saves a lot of
money too. basically only have to pay for food.

